

Ask HN: good desktop for developing? - petervandijck

I'm looking for a desktop, 4/5/600$-ish, mostly to be used for developing and storing my photos. Windows 7 is ok. Preferably not full of crap software that I have to remove. I already have 2 monitors I want to connect (so graphics card should have 2 exits). I have some external harddrives I'd like to connect too. I don't play games, just do browsing the web and code. I'm planning to use this for the next 2, 3 years.<p>Which one should I get? I just have no idea where to start.
======
petervandijck
ps: I won't build it, just want to order it.

